# hsrd.yahoo redirect issue



## luvs2collect (Jul 20, 2013)

*hsrd.yahoo redirect issue* 
This has been so frustrating. I have a new computer with windows 8 and ie10.
I don't feel safe on the web due to the fact I keep getting redirected from
my Yahoo home page to hsrd. yahoo. PLEASE HELP!

This http://samsung13.msn.com is what shows up as my default home page and
I can't seem to delete it. HELP!

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*How to Set Homepage in IE 10*


----------

